# Patch pour les touches "Play/Pause" sous Snow Leopard



## NoMitsu (21 Mars 2010)

Bonjour a toutes et a tous,

Depuis un certain temps maintenant je me prend la tête sous Snow Leopard a cause de sa mauvaise gestion des touches multimédia. Alors j'ai fait comme tous le monde, j'ai chercher une solutions sur le net. Tous le monde y vas de sa petite astuce (lancement d'iTune sur le store, lancement de QuickTime au démarrage, script perl qui tue iTune lorsqu'un autre logiciel est lancer...) bref rien de très satisfaisant. Je me suis donc pencher sur le problème il y a quelques jours et viens vous proposer ma solution.

Il s'agit n'y plus ni moins d'un patch sur l'application en charge de la gestion des raccourci multimédia. Je l'utilise depuis quelques jours quotidiennement pour gérer VLC et aucun problème. Depuis j'en ai profiter pour me prendre une télécommande et la aussi c'est du bonheurs, je peu enfin lancer les films depuis mon lit sans qu'iTune me pourrisse la vie lol.

Vous pouvez trouver le patch ici. Il suffis de décompresser l'archive et de lancer ./install.sh via un terminal. Une sauvegarde du fichier patcher est réaliser et pour supprimer le patch il suffis de lancer ./remove.sh dans un terminal qui restaurera la sauvegarde.

Voila si vous avez des questions, remerciement ou bug nécessitez pas a me le faire savoir.


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2010)

À manier avec précaution, quand même


----------



## NoMitsu (22 Mars 2010)

Non, il n'y a aucun risque pour la stabilité du système. En effet, le patch est appliquer uniquement sur rcd (Remote Control Daemon) qui gère juste les touches multimédia du clavier et la télécommande en redistribuant c'est information a l'application concerner (iTune, Quicktime, FrontRow ...). Donc les problèmes éventuel sont limite. Enfin, j'ai juste annuler l'appel a la fonction charger de démarrer iTune si aucun des programmes Apple est lancer, donc aucun souci. Et la remise en état du système s'effectue très facilement avec le script ./remove.sh

Si certaine personne veulent tester sans modifier l'application, je peux mettre en place un script qui patch l'application en live mais sa sera beaucoup moins trivial. Mais bon si il y a une demande, je posterais.


----------



## ExploZe (8 Avril 2010)

Merci beaucoup,
Il as fallu que je bidouille un peu car il y as du avoir une mise a jour du coup le check md5 fail !

Mais ça fonctionne quand même !

PS : Je serait intéresser de savoir comment tu as trouver ça le perl pour recrée les commande qui vont bien !

TCHAO et merci encore


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2010)

Disons que le Perl permet de faire une substitution en hexa : c'est la substitution qui est le coeur de l'astuce.

Avec la mise à jour de SL en 10.6.3, la somme md5 a effectivement changé mais je suppose que la substitution est toujours la même.

En fait, à chaque installation d'une mise à jour Apple (y compris une mise à jour de sécurité), il peut y avoir besoin de réappliquer la modification.

---------- Post added at 11h03 ---------- Previous post was at 10h55 ----------

Petit ajout : afin d'éviter des erreurs possibles, il faut penser à revenir à l'état d'origine de _rcd_ avant de mettre à jour le système, de sorte que l'on ne puisse écraser une nouvelle version (disons 10.6.3) par une version antérieure (disons 10.6.2).


----------



## NoMitsu (9 Avril 2010)

Effectivement le hash md5 correspond a la version du fichier fourni par Snow Leopard 10.6.2,
Je n'ai pas encore fait la mise a jours, je regarderais se weekends voir si le patch ne modifie rien d'autre que le nécessaire sur la 10.6.3. et posterais un nouveau script.

Sinon pour perl, comme le dit bompi, la commande fait juste une substitution et c'est en lisant la page de man perl et un petit coup de perl --help que je l'ai trouver


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2010)

Pris de curiosité, j'ai fait l'essai en 10.6.3 et ça marche bien.


----------



## NoMitsu (11 Avril 2010)

Je viens de faire la mise a jour sous Snow Leopard 10.6.3, effectivement  ils ont recompiler rcd. Du coup j'ai modifier le script pour tenir  compte de ces deux version.

Vous avez de la chance que le patch  ne tien pas compte de l'adresse a patcher mais d'un motif a remplacer  car sinon il n'aurait pas fonctionner.

Voila donc la nouvelle  version, elle est toujours au même endroit -> ici


----------



## chuchu (23 Avril 2010)

j'aime bien!


----------



## chuchu (28 Avril 2010)

pas beaucoup d'activité depuis une semaine, aussi peu de personne concernées/intéressées ?


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2010)

Qu'espères-tu, au juste ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (6 Mai 2010)

extra !!! merci beaucoup ! 

un petit module dans préférence système serai super


----------



## alkaaran (8 Mai 2010)

Je suis sous Mac 10.6.3 et ça me met bad file version quand même  (Peut être la md5 a encore été mise à jour ?)


----------



## NoMitsu (9 Mai 2010)

Je viens de faire toutes les mise a jours apple et apparemment ils n'ont pas toucher au binaire rcd. Juste pour confirmation tu n'es pas sous snow leopard serveur ? Sinon peux tu m'envoyer par mail /System/Library/CoreServices/rcd.app/Contents/MacOS/rcd que je puisse regarder de plus près, car j'ai regarder a nouveau mes scripts et au niveau de l'install.sh, je ne vois rien qui peu bloquer ton install. Par contre j'ai modifier le remove.sh, il y avait une petit coquille, penser a télécharger la mise a jours ici.

Pierre-Nico: je ne pense pas faire de module pour les préférences système je manque cruellement de temps, et puis on est peu au final a être intéresser par se patch. Donc a moins d'un engouement soudain de la communauté, je resterais avec ce système en ligne de commande.

En tous cas je suis content, je constate que je ne suis pas le seul que sa gênais !


----------



## tombom (9 Mai 2010)

l'engouement ne sera la que parce que ton patch se fera connaitre ! effet boule de neige ...


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Mai 2010)

Merci pour ton patch  

Le truc qui serait super cool, c'est effectivement un petit plug.in dans les prefs de système dans lequel on pourrait choisir ce que les touche f7, f8, f9 lancent...


----------



## NoMitsu (11 Mai 2010)

tombom: oui enfin la com et moi sa fait 42 !

Comme je le disais plus haut je manque de temps pour faire pleins de features autours du patch. Mais s'il y a des développeurs motiver, je suis près a recoder mon patch en C/C++ pour faciliter l'intégration éventuel dans une autre apli est a continuer la maintenance du patch au fur et a mesure des mise a jours d'Apple.

Après, s'il y en a beaucoup que sa rebute de passer par la ligne de commande laisser un message, si vous etes assez nombreux je prendrais le temps de faire une petite interface graphique.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (11 Mai 2010)

NoMitsu a dit:


> Pierre-Nico: je ne pense pas faire de module pour les préférences système je manque cruellement de temps, et puis on est peu au final a être intéresser par se patch. Donc a moins d'un engouement soudain de la communauté, je resterais avec ce système en ligne de commande.
> En tous cas je suis content, je constate que je ne suis pas le seul que sa gênais !



je connais, dans mon entourage, un paquet de personne qui seront intéressé par ton patch, par exemple tout les utilisateurs de spotify, et ce n'est pas rien ! je vais faire marché le bouche à oreille, mais c'est vrai que le passage par le terminal aura comme effet d'en rebuter certain ;-)

merci encore !


----------



## tombom (11 Mai 2010)

meme hypra minimaliste l'interface : activer pour : et tu coches les applis... ca serait top !


----------



## Gr3gZZ (11 Mai 2010)

Parfait, merci.


----------



## alkaaran (22 Mai 2010)

NoMitsu a dit:


> Je viens de faire toutes les mise a jours apple et apparemment ils n'ont pas toucher au binaire rcd. Juste pour confirmation tu n'es pas sous snow leopard serveur ? Sinon peux tu m'envoyer par mail /System/Library/CoreServices/rcd.app/Contents/MacOS/rcd que je puisse regarder de plus près, car j'ai regarder a nouveau mes scripts et au niveau de l'install.sh, je ne vois rien qui peu bloquer ton install. Par contre j'ai modifier le remove.sh, il y avait une petit coquille, penser a télécharger la mise a jours ici.
> 
> Pierre-Nico: je ne pense pas faire de module pour les préférences système je manque cruellement de temps, et puis on est peu au final a être intéresser par se patch. Donc a moins d'un engouement soudain de la communauté, je resterais avec ce système en ligne de commande.
> 
> En tous cas je suis content, je constate que je ne suis pas le seul que sa gênais !



Zut j'ai mis les mains dans le camboui direct : en observant ton fichier j'ai vu que tu te basais sur un motif donc peu de chance de faire planter le démon. Du coup j'ai mis en commentaire les test et ça marche ! Tu penses que ça serve à qqch que t'envoie le binaire de mon démon maintenant quand même ?

Sinon pour faire connaître ton script rien de mieux que d'aller sur un thread qui regroupe pein d'utilisateurs que ça dérange, comme ici : http://getsatisfaction.com/spotify/topics/mac_play_pause_button_problem_itunes_spotify 

Je met ce thread en favori si j'ai un problème je te redis ça  Merci encore !


----------



## NoMitsu (26 Mai 2010)

ok, non c'est bon, j'ai patcher le script depuis 

Sinon, je travaille sur une version en cpp avec Qt pour avoir une interface graphique, pour que se soit plus simple d'utilisation. Une foi qu'il sera près pour quoi pas le diffuser un peu plus mais bon pour le moment sa vas sur tous en rebuter.


----------



## sImPOD (27 Mai 2010)

Je suis au boulot, là (sous Citrix :rateau, mais aussitôt arrivé à la maison je teste!

Car j'utilise effectivement Spotify, VLC et une télécommande, et ça me blase que ça mette itunes en branle à chaque fois...

Je n'ai pas peur de rentrer quelques lignes de commandes, mais je préfèrerai largement une petite interface. Il me semble que c'est indispensable pour pouvoir raccrocher l'intérêt de nombre d'autres personnes, après, je ne sais en rien quelle masse de temps ça prends.


----------



## NoMitsu (27 Mai 2010)

J'ai bien travailler dessus hier soire, finalement je n'utiliserais pas Qt, bien trop lourd.
Il me reste plus qu'a trouver un petit icon et a faire un package, je verrais sa se weekend.
Je pense qu'au plus tard l'appli sera dispo dimanche soire.


----------



## NoMitsu (31 Mai 2010)

Bon soir a tous,

Je viens de finir la nouvelle version du patch, appeler maintenant MMFix pour MultiMediaFix, il n'est donc plus sous forme de patch, mais sous la forme d'un petit programme. l'avantage c'est qu'il n'y a plus besoin de lancer le terminal.

Il est disponible ici.

Sinon pour les éventuels développeur qui passerais par ici, les sources sont disponible et sous licence MIT. Donc si il y a des gens qui savent faire des jolies interface graphique en Cocoa qu'il n'hésite pas . Tous le code est en c++.

L'application est très légère, il suffit de la lancer une premier fois pour appliquer le patch, puis une seconde fois pour restaurer le fichier original. Il y a juste deux boite de dialogue, une pour demander confirmation, l'autre pour confirmer que tous c'est bien passer.

Se qu'il reste a faire, trouver un icon et trouver un moyen de ne plus afficher le terminal au lancement de l'application (je n'est pas eu le temps de trop chercher, si quelqu'un connais un moyen sans faire d'objective-C, je suis preneur).

Voila en espérant que sa vous sera utile.


----------



## Quarante-deux (2 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ce patch, bien utile tout de même !


----------



## gastegon (3 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Désolé mais est ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment installer ce patch ? j'ai l'impression que je suis bloqué sur la fenêtre du terminal ?

"Last login: Thu Jun  3 20:32:30 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-XXX:~ XXX$ /Users/XXX/Downloads/MMFix\ 4/MMFix ; exit;
logout

[Opération terminée]

"

Merci d'avance pour l'âme bien charitable qui saura m'aider et faire que mon initiation au mac continue de bien se passer


----------



## NoMitsu (5 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Normalement, l'installation du patch se fait juste en lancent MMFix.

Dans un premier temps un terminal s'ouvre suivi d'une fenêtre de demande de
mot de passe. Ici, il faut renter des login, mot de passe administrateur. Ensuite
il n'y a plus qu'a cliquer sur oui a la fenêtre d'après pour appliquer le patch.
Enfin, il y a une fenêtre qui confirme l'application du patch.

Enfin pour le desinstaller, il suffit de le relancer et de faire la même manip.


----------



## nath5394 (5 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ce patch ! C'est exactement ce qu'il fallait.

Bravo, et bon courage pour la suite,

Nath


----------



## Supermp3man06 (6 Juin 2010)

Au top !!!


----------



## ximguinard (11 Juin 2010)

Super c'est ce qu'il me faut depuis au moin toujourrrrs ma copine avais toujours pas compris que dans spotify falais pas ce servire de play/pause  je lui est repeter au moin 40 fois Tu me sauve les oreil... j'espere avoir bientot le droit z une interface graphique.


----------



## alkaaran (17 Juin 2010)

J'ai fais la MAJ Apple iTunes 9.2 et Mac 10.6.4... Ça ne marche plus 

Tu pourrais regarder ça ?


----------



## Supermp3man06 (17 Juin 2010)

Moi aussi, je suis en 10.6.4 et ca ne marche plus


----------



## NoMitsu (18 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Oui c'est se que je redoutais, il est normal qu'après une mise a jours, le patch ne marche plus, il faut que je prenne en compte leur modification. Seulement, j'ai des rendus de projet bientôt et suis un peu surcharger, je mettrais a jours ma machine se weekends et essaierais de fournir une mise a jour d'ici dimanche soir au plus tôt, et sinon en début de semaine.

Voila dessoler pour le contre temps.


----------



## nath5394 (19 Juin 2010)

NoMitsu a dit:


> Seulement, j'ai des rendus de projet bientôt et suis un peu surcharger, je mettrais a jours ma machine se weekends et essaierais de fournir une mise a jour d'ici dimanche soir au plus tôt, et sinon en début de semaine.
> 
> Voila dessoler pour le contre temps.



Hey ! Ne sois pas désolé pour le " contre temps " !
Merci pour ce que tu fais, même si tu as l'air surchargé. 
Courage 

Nath


----------



## alkaaran (19 Juin 2010)

Pense plutôt à tes projets, on peut attendra quelques jours quand même ! Bon courage


----------



## NoMitsu (20 Juin 2010)

Salut,

J'ai fait l'install des mise a jours et voici MMFix mis a jour lui aussi. Toujours a la même adresse ici pour le binaire et la pour les sources.

Voila si vous avez des questions ou des bugs, n'hésiter pas a poster. Ceci dit même si vous n'avez pas de bug un petit message sa fait toujours plaisir aussi 

Bonne fin de weekends.


----------



## alkaaran (20 Juin 2010)

Ca marche nickel merci encore !!


----------



## nath5394 (20 Juin 2010)

Merci NoMitsu ! C'est parfait.
Nath


----------



## Quarante-deux (22 Juin 2010)

Bah merci pour la maj !


----------



## Ashen (4 Juillet 2010)

Dieux, je t'aime !!

ENFIN une solution propre !

N'hésite pas à me mp si tu veux un coup de main en comm 
Mile millions de mile merci !


----------



## ximguinard (12 Juillet 2010)

Merci de bosser pour la communauté macuser et tout cela gratuitement et en plus rapidement tu est genial.


----------



## imajo (19 Juillet 2010)

Thank you !! You're the MAN !!!


----------



## hooola (3 Août 2010)

Génial, merci


----------



## happy to see you (15 Septembre 2010)

Salut NoMitsu,

Ce soir je me suis mis sur google et je me suis dit pourquoi pas chercher si il n'y a pas un grand homme qui aurait trouver une solution. Première recherche, premier clic, je tombe sur ce fil...

Tu est mon héros du soir 

Thanks


----------



## Chatougna (22 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, je crois qu'avec ITunes 10 ça ne marche plus.


----------



## NoMitsu (22 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour et merci a tous pour vos messages !

Chatougna -> chez moi avec iTunes 10 ça marche très bien. Donne moi plus d'indications sur ta configuration (version de l'os et des mises à jour...).


----------



## Chatougna (23 Septembre 2010)

Je viens de re-tester au cas où, mais non, marche pas.

J'ai acheté mon nouveau Imac la semaine dernière : OS X 10.6.4 et Itunes 10

En fait quand je télécharge le fichier, j'ouvre l'exec nommé MMFix, je rentre mon mdp admin, puis je me retrouve sur la fenêtre du Terminal qui dit :



> Last login: Thu Sep 23 08:40:58 on console
> /Users/Chatougna/Downloads/MMFix/MMFix ; exit;
> iMac-de-Felix-Coulloud:~ Chatougna$ /Users/Chatougna/Downloads/MMFix/MMFix ; exit;
> logout
> ...


et c'est tout, rien a faire.


----------



## NoMitsu (24 Septembre 2010)

Normalement après avoir taper ton mot de passe, te devrais avoir une boite de dialogue qui te demande une confirmation pour patcher rcd. Si tu n'as pas eu cette boite de dialogue c'est que tu dois avoir une vieille version du programme télécharge celle-ci.

Apres si sa ne marche toujours pas envoi moi ta version du fichier rcd qui se situe dans /System/Library/CoreServices/rcd.app/Contents/MacOS/rcd


----------



## Chatougna (4 Octobre 2010)

Tu n'as pas du recevoir mon MP.
De quelle façon veux-tu que je te l'envoie ?


----------



## NoMitsu (7 Octobre 2010)

Excuse moi, je n'ai pas fait attention, je t'ai envoyer mon adresse mail.


----------



## nicolasf (13 Octobre 2010)

Intéressante cette astuce, je cherche à bloquer cette touche Play depuis longtemps déjà. Je pense que ça ferait une news intéressante pour MacG d'ailleurs 

Cela dit, comme Chatougna, je viens de tester avec ma configuration (10.6.4 et iTunes 10 à jour), ça ne fonctionne pas. Pourtant, j'ai vérifié, le fichier rcd dans l'application a bien été mis à jour. Il ne faut pas redémarrer ou se reloguer par hasard ?

Merci en tout cas pour ton travail. Si ça fonctionne chez moi, je ferai un article.


----------



## NoMitsu (14 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens d'ajouté le support de mac os 10.6.4.1 a MMFix, normalement les quelques personnes qui on acheter un iMac ou un mac mini récemment pourrons maintenant profiter du patch 

Il est disponible ici (comme d'ab).

Et toujours pour les éventuels développeur qui passerais par ici, les sources sont disponible et sous licence MIT. 

Si toute fois, vous tomber sur un bug ou que sa ne fonctionne plus a cause d'une mise a jours apple, envoyer moi un mail avec en piece jointe ce fichier (/System/Library/CoreServices/rcd.app/Contents/MacOS/rcd) et les informations de votre configuration (menu pomme puis "a propos de ce mac" et "plus d'infos...", enfin "fichier"
et "enregistrer").


----------



## nicolasf (17 Octobre 2010)

Ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, et le fichier rcd n'est pas mis à jour. Je suppose donc que c'est normal que cela ne fonctionne pas...

J'ai un Macbook ancien, en 10.6.4. Je peux t'envoyer le profil système si ça peut aider.


----------



## NoMitsu (17 Octobre 2010)

Ok bizarre, comme je l'ai dit précédemment, lorsque sa ne marche pas envoyer moi par mail les infos systeme ainsi que le binaire rcd qui se trouve dans /System/Library/CoreServices/rcd.app/Contents/MacOS/ sans cela je ne peu strictement rien faire pour vous !


----------



## nicolasf (23 Octobre 2010)

Désolé de répondre si tard. J'ai changé de mac et sur ma nouvelle machine (MBP 13" de dernière génération), le patch fonctionne.

Nous allons faire quelques essais à la rédaction, et si cela fonctionne chez tout le monde, on fera un article. 

Très pratique en tout cas, merci !


----------



## NoMitsu (24 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de faire une nouvelle mise a jours pour gérer deux nouvelle version du daemon rcd.
n'hésiter pas a m'envoyer des mails lorsque MMFix ne fonctionne pas.

Bon weekends a tous.


----------



## tombom (25 Octobre 2010)

Félicitation ! tu as un article sur macgé pour ton patch !!


c'est du bon boulot, félicitation encore !


----------



## Damtux (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais déjà remercier nomitsu pour son super taff, parce-que franchement c'est l'une des choses des plus embêtantes depuis mon switch Leopard->Snow Leopard pour moi, puis pour cette solution aussi propre.
Après je me suis intéresser au source (je suis curieux, je souhaitais savoir quel fichier était modifier blablabla...) Et d'ailleurs encore merci puisque sa faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas lu/coder en c++ et j'ai pu apprendre des choses sympas. Cependant il y a quelque chose que je n'ai pas trop bien compris, lors de l'application du patch tu ajoute selon la version de SL de l'héxa, ce code hexa correspond à quoi ?


----------



## NoMitsu (26 Octobre 2010)

merci tous le monde pour les encouragements.

pour se qui est du code hexa dans les sources, il s'agit simplement des opcode ("\xE8\xD5\x1A\x00\x00") de l'appelle de fonction qui lance iTune si il n'est pas lancer. je les remplacent par "\x90\x90\x90\x90\x90" se qui correspond au instruction processeur nop (cad No Operation) voir l'Intel [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Instruction Set Reference Manual[/FONT] pour ceux que sa interresse. Se qui fait qu'iTune ne se lance plus vue que la fonction qui le fait n'est pas appeler.


----------



## Damtux (26 Octobre 2010)

Ahhh ! Thanks  Je m'y connais pas trop en asm et tout le reste.


----------



## NoMitsu (7 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Suite a la disponibilité des nouveaux mac book air, le fichier rcd a changer voici donc la mise a jour de MMFix (et les sources) pour ceux qui vienne d'acqueri se petit bijoux.

Et n'hésitez pas a laisser des commentaires ou si se patch est devenue indispensable pour vous a faire un don


----------



## NoMitsu (11 Novembre 2010)

Une nouvelle version est disponible (MMFix v2), je code a ete complètement réécrit pour ne plus être dépendant de la version du daemon rcd. Vous trouverer les sources ainsi que le binaire au même endroit que d'habitude.


----------



## nicolasf (11 Novembre 2010)

Ça veut dire qu'elle fonctionnera dorénavant avec toutes les versions de Mac OS X, d'iTunes et tous les nouveaux Mac ?


----------



## NoMitsu (11 Novembre 2010)

Disons que temps qu'Apple ne modifie pas en profondeur le daemon rcd, mais ne fait que de petite mise a jour, le patch fonctionnera toujours. En effet, je ne me base plus sur un offset fixe pour patcher le binaire. J'analyse le binaire pour pouvoir appliquer le patch.

Enfaite, pour faire simple, l'application rcd tourne en boucle pour vérifier si on appuis sur une des touches multimédia. Cette boucle est dans la fonction _doDispatch, cette fonction, lors d'un appuis sur lecture vérifie si iTune est lancer, et dans le cas contraire appelle _HandleScript pour le lancer.

Avec la première version de MMFix, si rcd était recompiler et/ou modifier les adresses de ses fonctions, ainsi que l'offset de l'instruction qui appel _HandleScript était modifier aussi et donc MMFix ne fonctionnais plus. Maintenant, je recherche la fonction _doDispatch et analyse son code pour faire le patch en parcourent la structure de l'application.

Tous sa pour dire que temps qu'il exist la fonction _doDispatch qu'elle lance iTune via la fonction _HandleScript, la version 2 de MMFix n'aura pas besoin d'être mise a jours.


----------



## bouldaga (12 Novembre 2010)

Hello,
je viens de patcher avec 10.6.5 ça fonctionne
merci NoMitsu :rateau:


----------



## nath5394 (17 Janvier 2011)

Encore merci !!! Car ça fonctionne comme il se doit avec Mas OS X 10.6.6  

C'est le top pour utiliser Ecoute et se passer de l'usine à gaz qu'est iTunes


----------



## Ceders (2 Février 2011)

Excellent, merci beaucoup.  Petite question tout de meme (je suis encore un rookie en OSX): Comment puis-je le désinstaller, si besoin est?  Allez, encore un merci...


----------



## tombom (2 Février 2011)

il suffit de relancer le script, si j'ai bien compris, et ca permet de faire la manip' inverse.
Nomitsu confirmera (ou infirmera..  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Février 2011)

Merci pour ce patch qui permet d'avoir l'existence tranquille avec iTunes. Cependant quand j'utilise les touches suivant/précédent, iTunes continue de s'ouvrir sans lancer de musique. Corrigé à la prochaine mise à jour ? ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Février 2011)

EDIT: Au temps pour moi, je viens de diagnostiquer le coupable qui est TunesArt qui tournait en tache de fond. Je vais contacter le développeur de ce logiciel pour régler le problème, et ne plus l'utiliser jusqu'à que ce soit réglé.


----------



## Pear (6 Mars 2011)

nath5394 a dit:


> Encore merci !!! Car ça fonctionne comme il se doit avec Mas OS X 10.6.6
> 
> C'est le top pour utiliser Vox et se passer de l'usine à gaz qu'est Ecoute



5chars


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2011)

Plaît-il ?


----------



## Nao 76230 (14 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir, juste pour signaler que MMFix ne tourne pas sur mon Mac mini (2006).
Selon le terminal : processeur incompatible

Les Core Duo ne sont pas pris en charge par votre application ?


----------



## IAmSchrodinger (4 Juin 2011)

Une vraie p'tite merveille !
J'ai failli délaisser Ecoute à cause de ce fichu problème. Merci encore !

Fab.

(Pour info, je suis sous 10.6.7, et je n'ai eu aucun problème)


----------



## jb2296 (12 Juin 2011)

Parfait ! Fonctionne même sous Lion DP4 !


----------



## adarkenigma (7 Août 2011)

Bonjour, je suis non locuteur français
mais je viens de m'inscrire ici pour remercier "NoMitsu" pour son travail impressionnant
de nombreux cher monsieur merci

Je voudrais aussi lui demander
s'il pouvait faire universelle "sans iTunes Pop-up" d'une certaine sorte de patch

actuellement à chaque fois que je connecte mon oreillette bluetooth pour mac
iTunes s'ouvre qui est vraiment gênant

ou peut-être il ya une autre raison pour laquelle d'arrêter iTunes pop up en éditant les fichiers plist?
toute aide serait appréciée sur ce

je serai heureux de faire un don si c'est réalisable

Actuellement, je suis le lion OS X

Encore une fois merci beaucoup pour ce patch

concerne,

Vipul


----------



## Limitless_Potential (9 Août 2011)

problème avec mmfix et 10,7

tout ça fonctionne très bien avec 10,7 mmfix ne soutient pas la clé de la nouvelle fonction qui remplace la clé de tableaux de bord montrent sur &#8203;&#8203;les nouveaux claviers. bouton de fonction montrent les applications ne fait rien du tout

(traduit par google)

problem with mmfix and 10.7

while it's working fine with 10.7 mmfix isn't supporting the new function key that's replaced the show dashboard key on newer keyboards. show applications function button does nothing at all


----------



## Montagnard (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Juste pour vous signaler que cette "application/patch" fonctionne sous Mac OS Lion en version 10.7.2! Ce qui rend bien service !! ;-)

Après un rapide test, juste pour information, j'ai pu constater que quand je lance VOX et VLC en même temps (par exemple) et que j'appuie sur play la lecture ne reprend que sur VLC et pas sur Vox. Ce qui n'est pas forcément dérangeant (au contraire!), mais peut etre intéressant à savoir! Merci encore à NoMitsu!

A+


----------



## bassattak (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Tout t'es liens pour chacun de t'es patchs sont mort! Est-ce normal ?
Cela semble réellement être LA solution miracle à mon problème, alors j'espère que cela sera réglé au plus vite!
Merci pour ton travail quoi qu'il arrive


----------



## AzizLight (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Deja merci beaucoup pour cette solution miracle, ca marche vraiment.

Un petit problème seulement: tous les liens sont mort, donc impossible d'installer MMfix sur un nouvel ordinateur...

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si le patch est hebergé autre part svp

Merci


----------



## NoMitsu (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année a tous !

Suite aux changement de mon fournisseur d&#8217;accès a internet, le patch n&#8217;était plus disponible. Je viens donc de remonter le serveur, le patch est a nouveau up. Par contre j'ai été dans l'obligation de changer de nom de domaine vous trouverez désormais le patch ici et les sources sont la.

Mon FAI me fournie malheureusement un IP dynamique, il est donc possible lors du changement d'IP que le serveur devienne inaccessible quelques minutes. Revenez un peu plus tard  et tous sera régler.

Bon téléchargement!

Et pour ceux qui sont satisfait et qui le désir, vous pouvez faire un dons via paypal a nomitsu[at]gmail.com. L'argent récolter servira pour payer un serveur avec une ip fixe pour éviter les problèmes rencontrer.

Merci a vous pour tous vos encouragements .


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2012)

Évite de laisser ton adresse mail en clair; tu vas te faire spammer...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2012)

Intéressant. C'est vrai que parfois c'est agaçant l'appui du bouton F8/play qui lance immédiatement iTunes... Après activation du patch, est-ce qu'un retour en arrière est possible ? Sinon j'ai pensé à  préférences système > clavier >utiliser les touches F comme touches de fonction standard. J'aimerai pourvoir utiliser la touche F8/play pour iTunes et/ou Vox au choix sans que cela lance iTunes.


----------



## NoMitsu (19 Février 2012)

Oui un retour en arriere est bien sur possible, il suffi de relancer l'installeur pour deinstaller le patch.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2012)

Merci.


----------



## punktitude (16 Avril 2012)

Salut à tous et mille mercis à NoMitsu pour ce patch super utile


----------



## Fred. (20 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème avec Mountain Lion, est-ce que ce petit logiciel a été mis à jour? (la version trouvée ici semble ne pas fonctionner).

Comme Apple n'a toujours pas corrigé son système
(Peut-être que je vais supprimer iTunes, je serais peut-être tranquille)


----------

